# 14 days until the Land and water conservation fund expires



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Possibly one of the most important conservation programs ever in our nation is set to expire in 14 days. It's time to flood our congressional leaders with emails, calls, and letters. The LWCF funds so many projects and is very important. Don't let it expire, and encourage fully funding it, this fund has done great good and has almost never been fully funded without being robbed for other means. In a world where public land management is under constant attack, why would letting the best management program they have expire help things? This is truly important and not just to hunters and anglers. If you swim in community ponds or play in community parks, chances are if you've ever played outdoors this program has touched your life without you even knowing it. It's time to step up congress and fully fund the LWCF before it expires.

The sage grouse decision is also looming 14 days away.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting up 1-I... It really is getting down to the wire on the LWCF. Too many politicians are using the budget deficit to justify minimal or no funding of this important issue. Don't wait folks, contact your reps/senators asap. A simple email or phone call matters...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a map to projects completed by this program:

http://www.lwcfcoalition.org/usa-conservation.html


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Down to 4 days of the program. It is a very important program, if you can contact your representatives within the next couple days.


----------

